# 12 Pt Scores



## SteadyHoyt12's (Feb 18, 2008)

Bow Novice
32 Ted Strand		             210			5	
28 Johnathon Green		207			8	
27 Hal Nedham		206			5	
30 Kenny Morris		206			5	
13 Robbie Hillsman		203			5	
10 Joe Baker		             202			5	
19 Jason Newman		202			2	
20 Van Arnold		             201			5	
7 Buck Ammons		200			4	
23 Robbie Surface		199			5	
5 David Alligood		198			5	
24 Robert Sowell		198			4	
3 Dwayne Clifton		197			7	
18 David Hardegree		196			5	
17 Leonard Harper		194			2	
21 Bryant Johnson		193			4	
22 Melvin Atha		193			3	
8 Ben Brown		             192			1	
25 Mathew Sowell		191			3	
12 Jody Miller		             190			4	
2 John Chandler		188			4	
15 Chad Norrell		187			5	
31 Jason Holmes		186			1	
4 Joey Clifton		             178			2	
26 Jeff Young		             178			2	
29 Paul Jensen		176			1	
11 Gomer		             171			2	
9 Cory Mansour		169			0	
6 Greg Davidson		165			0	
16 William Turner		164			3	
1 Don Chandler		159			4	
14 Scott Kersey		158			0	

Hunter
14 Ken Skinner		209			8
13 Scotty Moore		200			5
6 Paul Cosper		             195			2
8 Bobby Brooks		194			3
3 Tj Waits		             192			4
1 Chuck Cumber		190			1
2 Mike Titshaw		187			3
5 David Jenkins		186			3
11 Brian Hobbs 		186			2
4 Scott Wright		             184			1
10 Reese Mendenhall		179			2
9 Kris Jones		             172			1
12 Wes Chester		169			2
7 Mark Lea		             169			1
15 Steve Travis		158			4

Open C
15 Michael Farmer		210			7
4 Shawn Blackurn 		207			8
11 Paul Jones		             205			8
1 Sean Peacock		202			3
7 Dar Schattler		201			4
3 David Owens		198			3
10 Jeff Gunnells		195			6
12 Danny Baird		195			3
8 Josh Maner		             194			5
2 Kyle Ellis		             189			6
16 Wendell Witten		189			3
9 Corey Bryant		188			3
6 Jamie Williamson		179			3
5 Billy Bob		             147			1
13 Robbie Medley		0			0
14 Tony Prince		0			0

Open B
5 Michael Cain		             210			6
6 Stephen Edward		200			6
4 Johnny Smith		187			4
1 Ezra		                          183			2
2 Wedell Hill		             177			5
7 Trey Doveton		171			2
3 Randy Cosby		0			0

Open A
6 Butch Parkman		214			8	
2 Justin Hughes		214			7	
5 Scotty Rhoades		208			9	
7 Chris Childers		203			6	
8 Joe Ellington		             198			4	
3 Ron Bryson		             196			2	
4 Shane Arnold		184			2	
1 Nathan Gattis		170			4	

Women's Hunter
2 Carrie Brooks		194		4		
1 Jen Bailey		             179		1		
3 Tina Harper		             150		2		
4 Jessica Prince		138		2		

Women's Open
1 Tonya Owens		185			1	

Young Adult Male
1 Bo Gunn		             181			3	
3 Jacob Jones		             181			2	
2 T.J. Roberts		             160			2	

Youth Boys
1 Joshua Jones		170			1	

Senior Eagle
2 Blake Clifton		             192		5		
4 Jermey Hill		             189		3		
6 Kevin Skinner		182		3		
3 Zack Potts		             172		3		
5 Jacob Mason 		154		1		
1 Terrence Cumber 		119		1		

Eagle
1 Cory Wright		          197			4
2 Chance Young		5			0

Jr. Eagle
2 Daniel Travis		140			0	
1 Haleigh Williamson		58			0	

Semi Pro
1 Steve Pittman		202		5		
2 Danyale McDonald		200		5		
3 William Guinn		193		4		

Senior Open
1 Danny Morgan		167			3	

Super Senior
1 Tom Watson		             161			0	

Unlimited
1 John Cannon		179			1	

SIMS
17 Scottie Rhoades		64			4
10 Dwayne Clifton		64			4
16 Jody Miller		             58			3
4 Shawn Blackburn		56			3
1 Ron Bryson		             55			3
7 Johnny Smith		55			3
11 Blake Clifton		54			2
15 Scott Wright		54			2
12 Dar Schattler		52			3
6 Ron Bryson		             52			2
5 Bo Gunn		             50			1
2 Johnny Smith		46			2
3 Justin Hughes		46			2
14 Jamie Williamson		38			1
13 David Hardegree		26			0
8 Shawn Blackburn		 0			0
9 Bo Gunn		              0			0


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good shootin' guys and gals!!!


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok,Ok so I stunk it up on Saturday.  But I had an excuse........My arrows didnt hit where I was aming.


----------



## whitworth (Feb 18, 2008)

*It's been awhile*

How many shots on a target; top score per target; size of the top score target; size of second top score target.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 18, 2008)

whitworth said:


> How many shots on a target; top score per target; size of the top score target; size of second top score target.



The scores are from a 3D tourney we shot Saturday. One shot per animal, you have an 8 ring, 10 ring, 12 ring, and a 14 ring. Are you referring to a paper target with bullseye targets on it??


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 18, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> The scores are from a 3D tourney we shot Saturday. One shot per animal, you have and 8 ring, 10 ring, 12 ring, and a 14 ring. Are you referring to a paper target with bullseye targets on it??



You can tell a pro......He didn't even mention a 5!


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## Chiller (Feb 18, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> You can tell a pro......He didn't even mention a 5!



I definitely saw some 5's...


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 18, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> You can tell a pro......He didn't even mention a 5!



 U 2 funny boy!!!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 19, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> You can tell a pro......He didn't even mention a 5!



That was good!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 19, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> You can tell a pro......He didn't even mention a 5!



Oh yeah! I forgot, me and Jody shoot "Pro Novice"!!


----------

